# The lady who was looking to rehome her cat ...



## Jenna500 (May 27, 2012)

If you get your post count up to 25 (just post relies on any thread) you can private message me, we can talk like that or I can give you my phone number if you want/can talk like that xxx


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

Her thread has been moved and a new account set up. 

Hopefully she will come back on here as I have seen where she lives and if she wants me to come up and support her I will talk to the OH about it. I live about three hours away though so I don't know if she would want me to help pack her stuff up, take her to a family...I hope she has someone as if I lived closer I would let her stay with me. But, again, I am too far away for comfort.

I feel worried sick for her and don't want her and her cats any longer with this man.

Tbh, I don't want to go to sleep tonight knowing they are not safe.

Edit: Message me too if you like and I can give you my email or phone number. I also have a website and community for this sort of thing.x


----------



## Jenna500 (May 27, 2012)

If she has a new account, hopefully she'll be online soon. I'm too far away - I'm in the South West - but if I can help by talking and supporting, that's something.


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

Jenna500 said:


> If she has a new account, hopefully she'll be online soon. I'm too far away - I'm in the South West - but if I can help by talking and supporting, that's something.


Definitely my lovely. So nice to see supportive people. Some people would not care.

You are one of the prime examples in why I started my website in the first place. Supporting those in need.

Bless you.


----------



## Jenna500 (May 27, 2012)

Having been there myself, it makes me cry to think of anyone in a similar position. I know how hard it is to leave, when you've been isolated from friends and family, when you're constantly being told that you're useless and couldn't possibly survive without them.

I had a complete stranger step up and help me - she is now my best friend - and I would like to pay that forward in some small way.


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

Jenna500 said:


> Having been there myself, it makes me cry to think of anyone in a similar position. I know how hard it is to leave, when you've been isolated from friends and family, when you're constantly being told that you're useless and couldn't possibly survive without them.
> 
> I had a complete stranger step up and help me - she is now my best friend - and I would like to pay that forward in some small way.


Bless you. -Hugs-

This is why more people need to reach out to others and help them.

The user has emailed me.


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm so glad she has been in touch. I'm in the South East and over 5 hours away, but even I wondered if I could do anything if I drove up. One message I would like to pass on...

Leaving is the hardest thing in the world. It is also the easiest thing in the world. I did it one afternoon while he was at work. Plastic bags for a few belongings and my pets in their baskets. I've never looked back...

Perhaps she can come back and chat to us when she is settled. I would like to see some photographs of her kitten


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

I'll blame the drink for being so sensitive but I love you all for being so wonderful.

Honestly, there are some really evil people in this world where I do sometimes wonder where all the good people are hiding at, or do they even exist at all.

Seeing so many people come together on such a tragic thread and share your sad experience and give support is a wonderful gem to see.

I've told the user I will speak to my OH first as I don't want to make promises (I wish I could) as I am back at college now and no longer working so have no income. My OH supports me so it would be his time and money to take me up there.

If it were mine the money would mean feck all and I'd do it in a heartbeat but he's been very poor lately. He is a softy but it may not happen.

I wish she lived closer as I would have her at mine in a second.

I don't want to let her and her cats down and give false hope.


----------



## Jenna500 (May 27, 2012)

Little Zooey said:


> I'm so glad she has been in touch. I'm in the South East and over 5 hours away, but even I wondered if I could do anything if I drove up. One message I would like to pass on...
> 
> Leaving is the hardest thing in the world. It is also the easiest thing in the world. I did it one afternoon while he was at work. Plastic bags for a few belongings and my pets in their baskets. I've never looked back...
> 
> Perhaps she can come back and chat to us when she is settled. I would like to see some photographs of her kitten


That's how I did it Little Zooey! Took an afternoon off work and packed what I could manage.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Same here, I left while my husband was at work, he knew I was thinking of it, and took any money I had off me,we had just hd the electric meter emptied, and I had to break into a cupboard to get the money, left and moved miles away to my mothers, dad wasn't very happy, he said "you made your bed lie on it" anyway, he tried to get me to go back, didn't even want to see him, and his b----y mother said I had only left to have a good time, some mens mothers are so blind to their sons failings
I had 3 children under school age, not much chance of a good time, lol


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Me too. Cats, medicines, my toothbrush and a few changes of underwear. Later, with protection, I went back for the rest of my clothes and my books but they had been destroyed or thrown away.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I've been there too and it's so difficult when you're young especially.

God willing, she and her little cat are safe and well, but so worrying.

Don't you just feel you wish you could step in and give the barsteward a damned good hiding?


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Must have missed a bit of the story - but all paws and fingers crossed for them both


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

im so glad shes still in touch, he will get his karma one day , i ve never been in that situation luckily but have had horror stories within the family and friends of friends very sadly no longer alive to get the help they needed , too late for them , not too late for this young lady and her pets xxx best wishes stay safe xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I too am really pleased she is keeping in touch with a PF member. Please do send on our best wishes and let her know we are all rooting for her.
I hate to think of anybody who feels that alone, bless her :sad:


----------

